

Digital Garage acquires EdgeCase - mconnell
http://edgecase.com/newcontext

======
walterg2
Congrats! Looking forward to seeing more great things from your new company!

------
hhry
Woot! Congratulations, good things to come!

------
felixflores
Excited for what's to come.

------
mdhayes
Congrats EdgeCase!

